# Einfache Profinet Kommunikation 315-2 PN/DP mit CP 443-1 Advanced



## sps-fuzzy (23 August 2010)

Bitte um Hilfe,
möchte eine einfache PN Kommunikation aufbauen.
Die 315er soll 1 Wort an Daten von der CP 443 (natürlich deren CPU 412) aus einen festgelegten DB holen.
An der CPU 412 soll, wenn möglich nichts verändert werden.

Bitte um Hilfestellung, an besten ein einfaches eigenes Beispiel.
Vielen Dank.

sps-fuzzy


----------



## dalbi (25 August 2010)

Hi,

ja mittels der offenen Kommunikation über Industrial Ethernet "ISO-on-TCP Protokoll", aber ganz ohne was zu programmieren kommst Du da nicht aus.
Ein Beispiel findest Du hier.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sinix (25 August 2010)

sps-fuzzy schrieb:


> ...An der CPU 412 soll, wenn möglich nichts verändert werden...



Um eine Änderung im Netpro wirst du wohl nicht drumherumkommen...

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier


----------



## dalbi (25 August 2010)

Hi,



Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Um eine Änderung im Netpro wirst du wohl nicht drumherumkommen...



deswegen ja die Sache über die T-Bausteine die Verbindung wird hier mittels eines DBs und TCON angelegt, an der Hardwareconfig bzw. in Netpro muss so nichts geändert werden.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## sps-fuzzy (26 August 2010)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antworten.
@dalbi
In dem Beispiel müssen noch Eintragungen vorgenommen werden:

*315-2 PN/DP:
*Rack 0 Steckpatz 2
IP 10.90.50.90
*CP 443-1 Advanced *
Rack 0 Steckpatz 4 (CPU412-2 auf Rack 0 Steckplatz 3)
Netpro Verbindungen 1+2 belegt
IP 10.90.50.30

Daten (DB99.DBW0) von CPU412-2 holen und auf 315-2 PN/DP im DB40.DBW0 ablegen.

In welchen Bausteinen bzw. Netzwerken im Beispiel sind die Änderungen vorzunehmen.

Danke.

sps-fuzzy


----------

